# been screwed over



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

i had a snake sitter arranged for three weeks over xmas, and then she disapeared off the face of the earth and i cant get in contact with her, i dont know if she's been on forum or not:cussing:so i arranged another, who backed out on me 10mins ago.

how am i going to get a snake sitter by tomorrow morning when i'm supposed to be going away? why wont people consider their actions?  

i cant drive and i'm supposed to go at 9... i am so dead


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Iliria said:


> i had a snake sitter arranged for three weeks over xmas, and then she disapeared off the face of the earth and i cant get in contact with her, i dont know if she's been on forum or not:cussing:so i arranged another, who backed out on me 10mins ago.
> 
> how am i going to get a snake sitter by tomorrow morning when i'm supposed to be going away? why wont people consider their actions?


Where are you?


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

*Drop down boxes in Sig*

Whoops! Double post!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

where abouts are you im sure someone on here woud do it for u


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

notts


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

what about.. sarashsnakeS?


----------



## ljkenny (Mar 5, 2007)

Iliria said:


> notts


I was going to offer, but you're too far away from me. 

I'm sure someone on here well help you out.

Best of luck!


----------



## sw3an29 (Jul 13, 2007)

if you where not so far i could help


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

can you get them to Chorley Lancashire, if you can I can care for them for 3 weeks at a small cost


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

i cant drive


----------



## piercer (Jan 10, 2006)

if you can get them here i will look after them for you:2thumb:


----------



## Will5 (Apr 15, 2007)

ahh ok sorry neither do I  come on people someone must be able to care for these snakes for 3 weeks


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

2 corns and a milk


----------



## Chia (Dec 8, 2007)

Do reptile/pet shops do snake-sitting? I've heard that some aquatics shops do this for fish. Worth asking, if you've got any near you.


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

If you can get them here to me near swadlincote I can have them for you, already got my friends 8 dogs so a couple of snakes extra to my lot won't make any difference eh lol.

I don't drive hence getting them here pm me if you want


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

sarahssnaekes - live in daventry...


----------



## sarahssnakes (Feb 19, 2006)

i would but i cant get them from notts its a good hr and hlf away and he works till 2pm tomorrow


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

i could leave them with my friend? she doesnt go home till sunday?


----------



## Sam&Si (Apr 11, 2007)

i can snake sit...im nottm. 

sam


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Chia said:


> Do reptile/pet shops do snake-sitting? I've heard that some aquatics shops do this for fish. Worth asking, if you've got any near you.


 
Yep they do and it may even cost less than petrol costs and feeding/housing costs for three weeks iliria if someone off here looks after them for you. Good luck. hope you get something sorted :2thumb:


----------



## emma_fyfe (Jan 8, 2006)

if we can get them here i'd be happy to look after them for you. How long are you going for? 

Emma x


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

may be sorted now


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

if i had a snake / new what to do i woudlnt mind - im goign to daventry otommoro.. an dits not far from there.


----------

